# mkIV ball joint extender



## cardino (Feb 26, 2008)

i think i read something about this does anyone have any more info on this? thanks


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: mkIV ball joint extender (cardino)*

i also like to know if any body has info on this, i have seen them for mk1-2 on some road racing website around $249 a set, but wasn't sure if they are the same diameter as mk4.
i think this ball joint extenders could help alot up front for camber and tie rod issues.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: mkIV ball joint extender (Rat4Life)*

The mk1/2/3/Corrado style balljoint extenders won't work on a mk4 (or a mk3 VR6) because the balljoint style is different. The mk3 VR6 and mk4 use a balljoint like this:








The mk1/2/3 use a balljoint like this:








With the mk1/2/3 style, you can use a balljoint extension, like this one from PMW:








For the mk4 the only part available currently is the H2Sport drop spindles:








http://www.h2sport.com/products.php?productid=203
Balljoint extensions are cheaper, but in my opinion spindles are a better solution. Even the best designed balljoint extension is still sketchy *in my opinion*. I run them out of necessity, but they scare the F out of me. H2Sport spindles, again in my opinion, are a great option http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: mkIV ball joint extender (Afazz)*

Those are exactly the ball joint extenders i've seen before.
by any chance you know who sells those?
i also would like to run h2 spindles,but not any time soon. money tight


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: mkIV ball joint extender (Rat4Life)*

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=vw+ball+joint+extenders
all in good fun buddy










_Modified by diive4sho at 11:10 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: mkIV ball joint extender (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_http://lmgtfy.com/?q=vw+ball+joint+extenders
















good one


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: mkIV ball joint extender (Rat4Life)*

I see you found http://www.pmwltd.com then too








Dave Stone is the owner (and possibly sole employee?) He's real helpful and knows his stuff. 
Also, SCCH makes lots of custom stuff. It gets a little bit more expensive, but he's got some similar products. Jarod, also helpful and knows his stuff, is "X K R O M X" on here and posts in the suspension tuning and mk1/2/3 forums.
http://scch-heads.com/


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: mkIV ball joint extender (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_http://lmgtfy.com/?q=vw+ball+joint+extenders
all in good fun buddy









_Modified by diive4sho at 11:10 PM 2-20-2009_


zomg... i need that...... im constant with the searching.


----------

